# World's first Nissan Z ride along



## drive615 (May 1, 2021)

Got to totally rip it in the new Z 👀


----------



## charlymox (9 mo ago)

God damn, the new Z looks good. Nissan and NASA extend research into autonomous mobility services, this study can be read here https://studyessay.org/, interesting )waiting for the results


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------



## Millio (3 mo ago)

A problem can occur at any of them.


----------

